# Will A Rubber Snake Scare Away The Sea Gulls ?



## AwayWeGo (Aug 25, 2009)

While we were goofing off over by Rehoboth Beach DE recently (as distinct from goofing off right here at home), friends who keep a sailboat at the nearby marina asked us to put a rubber snake on the deck of the boat.  (They were away at the time.  Otherwise they would have installed their own rubber snake.) 

The problem was that sea gulls were using the deck for a resting spot, & were leaving little deposits behind that fouled the boat.  

A rubber snake supposedly would spook the gulls & keep them away. 

So, we bought an outstanding yellow & black rubber snake at Dollar Tree, went over to the marina, & plunked the fake snake onto the boat, near where the mast sticks out. 

We have no idea whether the snake will scare off the gulls, but we were willing to give it a try, as requested. 

For keeping gull poop off the boat deck, will this rubber snake ploy do any good ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## silverfox82 (Aug 25, 2009)

It will work as well as the plastic owl my neighbor put on his dock, the seagulls roost on its head. My seagulls (we have been feeding a breeding pair for years) would probably try to eat it.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 25, 2009)

the rubber snake works better with lit fire crackers.......


----------



## jme (Aug 26, 2009)

only if you're holding a shotgun with the safety OFF when you happen upon the rubber snake.   :hysterical:      jme


----------



## CarolF (Aug 26, 2009)

I hang numerous rubber snakes in my fruit trees when the fruit starts to show peck marks.  The birds definitely stay away, but only for a short time.  Moving the snakes daily helps.  I suspect that the snake idea would work quite well on a boat deck particularly if there isn't any food to tempt them and there are plenty of other places to perch.  I would suggest using more than one snake though, make a real decorating statement and get at least a dozen  .


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 26, 2009)

use real snakes


----------

